# o sotaque português



## danjr

Ouvi uma mulher que falou (eu acho) esquisita... ela disse "eu tãnho" e "terça-faira" e coisa assim. É isso típico, ou um sotaque comum?


----------



## luscofusco

Sim. É a pronúncia "padrão" (mas no sul tende mais para o "tênho").


----------



## luscofusco

Ah, eu pensei que era um brasileiro a perguntar, e então não seria preciso especificar. Mas afinal vejo que não é o caso, e especifico: é a pronúnica mais vulgar em Portugal, embora no sul seja relativamente frequente pronunciar tênho, por exemplo. Quanto a diferenças regionais no Brasil, não conheço bem.


----------



## danjr

luscofusco said:


> Ah, eu pensei que era um brasileiro a perguntar



Parece que meu português tá melhorando!


----------



## Benvindo

No Brasil, que eu saiba, não há nenhuma variedade regional do português com as pronúncias que mencionou; pelo contrário, creio que são consideradas aqui como arquetipicamente portuguesas (português europeu).


----------



## Istriano

_Tânho um coâlho brasilâiro_ é a pronúncia lisboeta que virou padrão de português europeu.
Também ouvi _desâ(i)jo _[desejo] e _vâ(i)jo_ [vejo] em Lisboa, mas não sei se faz parte do padrão.


----------



## joaopr

Istriano said:


> _Tânho um coâlho brasilâiro_ é a pronúncia lisboeta que virou padrão de português europeu.
> Também ouvi _desâ(i)jo _[desejo] e _vâ(i)jo_ [vejo] em Lisboa, mas não sei se faz parte do padrão.


Exacto. Outro bom exemplo é _lâite_ [leite], embora em certas zonas do país se diga _lêite_ e _tênho_.

Eu sou da região centro / Lisboa e falo assim.


----------



## luscofusco

Eu diria que a pronúncia lisboeta é mesmo _desâjo_ e _vâjo_, e que _desâ(i)jo_ e _vâ(i)jo_ são a pronúncia padrão.

Já coelho (abelha, joelho) varia entre a pronúncia do norte (de Coimbra para cima, mas talvez um pouco mais abaixo até, não sei exactamente onde fica a fronteira!), _coêlho_, _abêlha_, _joêlho_, e a pronúnciarão do resto do país, de _coe(i)lho_, _abe(i)lha_, _joe(i)lho_ até _coâlho_, etc. (Lisboa).


----------



## Carfer

Sinceramente, acho um pouco arriscado falar de padrões, sobretudo no que toca a Lisboa. Uma parte substancial dos lisboetas (senão mesmo a maioria) não nasceram em Lisboa e, se é certo que é fácil distinguir genericamente a maneira de falar dum lisboeta dum nortenho ou dum alentejano, já me parece difícil, quando descemos ao pormenor, dizer que esta ou aquela pronúncia é típica de Lisboa.
No que me toca, sou, por exemplo, honestamente incapaz de avaliar as transformações que mais de quarenta anos de Lisboa provocaram na minha pronúncia originária do centro. Recordo-me de que, quando era criança, quando a rádio e a nascente televisão já começavam a provocar '_estragos_' em muitas tradições, eu identificava facilmente um lisboeta pelo '_u_' breve final em '_frio_' (que hoje ouço pouco) e por construções como _'faz frio'_ em vez do _'está frio_' a que estava habituado e também, claro, pelos '_coe(i)lhos'_ e '_abe(i)lhas'_. Com quatro décadas de Lisboa ainda digo _desâ(i)jo_ e _vâ(i)jo_ (ou julgo que digo, se calhar não) e _coêlho_, _abêlha_ e _joêlho (_destes estou mais certo_). _Mas o que ouço à minha volta varia muito, não corresponde ao padrão lisboeta da minha infância e tampouco consigo identificar hoje uma pronúncia marcadamente característica (talvez por isso não esteja até eu próprio certo do que digo). E o que é mais, quando vou à minha cidade natal e mesmo muito mais para norte, não acho nada de estranho nas pronúncias, como devia se fossem muito diferentes da minha ou da que estou acostumado a ouvir à minha volta.
O que me parece é que a rádio e a televisão, juntas à migrações internas, sobretudo para as grandes cidades como Lisboa, alteraram tudo, massificando hábitos, costumes, maneiras de falar e de vestir, matando de caminho tradições, folclore etc. (lembro, a propósito, que a recolha do cancioneiro popular que o Michel Giacometti fez nos anos sessenta, com particular incidência na minha zona, já teria sido impossível, com a mesma genuidade, dez anos depois).
Abreviando, tenho pois muitas dúvidas de que ainda possamos falar dum padrão lisboeta.


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> O que me parece é que a rádio e a televisão, juntas à migrações internas, sobretudo para as grandes cidades como Lisboa, alteraram tudo, massificando hábitos, costumes, maneiras de falar e de vestir, matando de caminho tradições, folclore etc.


 
Precisamente o que eu constato aqui no Alentejo. Em poucos anos o sotaque regional quase que desapareceu por completo em muitas zonas, sendo que noto que o mesmo é tido como uma forma pouco prestigiada de falar e associado muitas vezes às pessoas ignorantes, analfabetas ou pouco letradas. Tenho percebido que existe _auto-preconceito_, uma espécie de censura que o falante exerce sobre si mesmo em relação à utilização do sotaque regional. Daí advém que alguns pais até repreendem os filhos que vêm para casa todos contentes a utilizar expressões e palavras regionais e a falar com sotaque bem marcado. Até o uso do gerúndio, tão característico do sul de Portugal, já começa a ser visto como uma forma grosseira ou pouco elegante de falar, denota falta de estudos, de formação e até uma certa tacanhez.
Penso que há uma tendência para uma uniformização cada vez maior dos sotaques tendendo todos nós para um sotaque que é veiculado pelos grandes meios de comunicação, que se situam invarialvelmente em Lisboa ou nas suas imediações.
Infelizmente muita coisa interessante se perde neste processo mas acho que é um sinal dos tempos: cada vez somos todos mais iguais uns aos outros, quer na linguagem, quer nos hábitos, na maneira de vestir, etc.


----------



## luscofusco

Eu também lamento o desaparecimento das pronúncias regionais e, mais ainda, dos regionalismos. Mesmo a pronúncia típica de Lisboa (que existia) desapareceu! Uma coisa fascinante que existia na Beira Alta e Trás-os-Montes, que era as pessoas analfabetas fazerem a distinção entre o x e o ch (que era pronunciado tch), coisa que causava grande dificuldade às crianças da escola, é uma coisa do passado.


----------



## Outsider

luscofusco said:


> Uma coisa fascinante que existia na Beira Alta e Trás-os-Montes, que era as pessoas analfabetas fazerem a distinção entre o x e o ch (que era pronunciado tch), coisa que causava grande dificuldade às crianças da escola, é uma coisa do passado.


Que pena! As falas do norte de Portugal tinham peculiaridades fascinantes, e em alguns aspectos mais próximas do português antigo.


----------



## anaczz

Eu acredito que além da migração interna, o que mais contribui para essa perda dos sotaques regionais é a televisão. Em Portugal acontece o mesmo que aqui no Brasil. O sotaque oficial da TV é o lisboeta e aqui no Brasil divide-se entre carioca e paulista. Basta ver os nordestinos retratados nas novelas... Têm um sotaque inventado, que mistura características de várias regiões do nordeste. O resto fala "carioquês" ou "paulistês".


----------



## luscofusco

Outsider said:


> Que pena! As falas do norte de Portugal tinham peculiaridades fascinantes, e em alguns aspectos mais próximas do português antigo.



Se alguém se enganava e dizia "Paxa-me a intchada" (Passa-me a enxada), respondiam-lhe: "Intchada morreu tua abó!" (Inchada morreu tua avó) ))

Também acho que a grande influência foi a televisão. Curiosamente, os homens mantêm mais o sotaque do que as mulheres (li algures que é porque os rapazes brincam mais facilmente na rua do que as raparigas e têm mais influências exteriores)


----------



## Istriano

anaczz said:


> O sotaque oficial da TV é o lisboeta e aqui no Brasil divide-se entre carioca e paulista. "paulistês".


O sotaque do jornal da Globo soa sul-fulminense, capixaba e brasiliense muito mais que carioca ou paulista.


----------



## Istriano

luscofusco said:


> Se alguém se enganava e dizia "Paxa-me a intchada" (Passa-me a enxada), respondiam-lhe: "Intchada morreu tua abó!" (Inchada morreu tua avó) ))


Isso soa como crioulo caboverdiano.


----------



## Nonstar

Meu, que classe ter lido isso que o Carfer e o Alentugano escreveram! Como pequenas nuances da linguagem podem ser tão significativas! Essas coisas encantam!


----------



## coolbrowne

Interiamente de acordo 


Nonstar said:


> Meu, que classe ter lido isso que o Carfer e o Alentugano escreveram! ...


Um detalhe em especial chamou a minha atenção:





Alentugano said:


> Tenho percebido que existe _auto-preconceito_, uma espécie de censura que o falante exerce sobre si mesmo...


É que vi muitas vezes este tipo de auto-censura no Brasil, nem tanto quanto ao sotaque, como quanto ao vocabulário. Lembro de ouvir pessoas a dizer coisas como
Pode me fazer este fa-, ...eh, _esta gentileza_?
Menino você precisa po-, ...eh, _colocar_ uma camisa! (*)
A primeira é relativamente trivial: algumas pessoas acreditam que é mais sofisticado dizer "por gentileza" do que "por favor" . Mas, se me permitem, acho a segunda particularmente insidiosa, porque virtualmente eliminou a diferença entre "por" e "colocar" (em consideração aos nossos visitantes de outra culturas, "colocar" _seria_ _essencialmente_ "por com cuidado/atenção"). Hoje em dia, os professores das nossa escolas são as crianças que aprenderam esta bastardização lá pelos anos 70-80, ou seja a mancada se perpetua. A ironia é que essas pretensas sofisticações resultam no empobrecimento da língua (se quiserem, na perda de sofisticação )

E nada mais disse, nem lhe foi perguntado.
------------------------------------------
(*) Não confundir o mau uso de verbo "colocar" com as infames "colocações" dos anos 60-70, quando nego,vez de ter uma _posição_ ou _opinião, _"fazia uma _colocacação_" (espero que isto tenha saído de moda )


----------



## Istriano

Antigamente se falava _botar _por _colocar _em São Paulo, mas hoje em dia os paulistas torcem o nariz: consideram esse uso carioca e nordestino... 

Se você usar o verbo _botar _(ou até _pôr_), eles lhe responderão: 
_Quem bota/põe é galinha._ 

Ainda bem que Botafogo não virou Colocafogo.


----------



## Erick404

Istriano said:


> Antigamente se falava _botar _por _colocar _em São Paulo, mas hoje em dia os paulistas torcem o nariz: consideram esse uso carioca e nordestino...
> 
> Se você usar o verbo _botar _(ou até _pôr_), eles lhe responderão:
> _Quem bota/põe é galinha._
> 
> Ainda bem que Botafogo não virou Colocafogo.



Deve ser porque Botafogo é carioca 

Mas não sabia que em São Paulo chegava a tanto. Já ouvi inclusive uma paulista dizer "punha". Por mais que se use o verbo pôr no Rio, nunca ouço alguém usá-lo no pretérito imperfeito. Quando esse tempo é necessário, sempre se fala "botava" ou "colocava".


----------



## luscofusco

Colocar, em Portugal, praticamente só se usa na linguagem escrita, ou então na acepção de "destacar, nomear para um cargo": "ele foi colocado na escola tal" "ou mesmo "Já foste colocado?" ou já recebeste a colocação?"


----------



## Benvindo

Istriano said:


> Antigamente se falava _botar _por _colocar _em São Paulo, mas hoje em dia os paulistas torcem o nariz: consideram esse uso carioca e nordestino...
> 
> Se você usar o verbo _botar _(ou até _pôr_), eles lhe responderão:
> _Quem bota/põe é galinha._
> 
> Ainda bem que Botafogo não virou Colocafogo.



Mas há quem diga, e pior, escreva, _a galinha 'colocou' um ovo_, dá pra acreditar?


----------



## As2009

Realmente em São Paulo se escuta "Ele punha fogo".
Mas Botafogo continua sendo Botafogo. Não chegamos a tanto  

Adriana


----------



## Alandria

Istriano said:


> O sotaque do *jornal da Globo* soa sul-fulminense, capixaba e brasiliense muito mais que carioca ou paulista.



Vejamos:

Christiane Pelajo fala beeem carioca e William Waack beeem paulistano (com os erres alveolares, sim). Agora, se estiver se referindo ao JN, beleza. 

Ai, que saudade de você, fofo. Quem é vivo, sempre aparece, né? Beijos!


----------



## Vanda

Atenção, estamos a falar do sotaque português e não do brasileiro, certo?


----------



## MOC

Acrescentando um ponto de vista de alguém que "é do Norte".

Como é conhecimento popular (em Portugal) de quem se interessa por estas coisas, as várias nuances dos sotaques do norte estão a perder-se com o tempo, resistindo maioritariamente entre os mais velhos e no extremo norte de Portugal (Minho e Trás os Montes).

Pegando agora nos comentários de luscofusco:

"eu diria que a pronúncia lisboeta é mesmo _desâjo_ e _vâjo_, e que _desâ(i)jo_ e _vâ(i)jo_ são a pronúncia padrão.

Já coelho (abelha, joelho) varia entre a pronúncia do norte (de Coimbra para cima, mas talvez um pouco mais abaixo até, não sei exactamente onde fica a fronteira!), _coêlho_, _abêlha_, _joêlho_, e a pronúnciarão do resto do país, de _coe(i)lho_, _abe(i)lha_, _joe(i)lho_ até _coâlho_, etc. (Lisboa)."

Com excepção das pessoas que viveram longos períodos fora da sua região, a maioria das pessoas no Norte e no Grande Porto (algumas pessoas mais jovens, por influência da tv já terão alterado) pronunciará _coê(i)lho_, _abê(i)lha_, _joê(i)lho. _

Curiosamente, no meu caso isso não se verifica (pronuncio "joâ(i)lho", "tâ(i)nho", desâ(i)jo, etc..), mas nem sempre aqui vivi e foi uma das características do sotaque que perdi relativamente à minha infância. 

"Uma coisa fascinante que existia na Beira Alta e Trás-os-Montes, que era as pessoas analfabetas fazerem a distinção entre o x e o ch (que era pronunciado tch), coisa que causava grande dificuldade às crianças da escola, é uma coisa do passado."

A distinção entre o "Ch" e o "X" vai subsistindo no interior, embora tampouco se ouça sempre e em geral apenas de pessoas mais velhas.


Em relação ao comentário do Alentugano:

"Precisamente o que eu constato aqui no Alentejo. Em poucos anos o sotaque regional quase que desapareceu por completo em muitas zonas, sendo que noto que o mesmo é tido como uma forma pouco prestigiada de falar e associado muitas vezes às pessoas ignorantes, analfabetas ou pouco letradas. Tenho percebido que existe _auto-preconceito_, uma espécie de censura que o falante exerce sobre si mesmo em relação à utilização do sotaque regional. Daí advém que alguns pais até repreendem os filhos que vêm para casa todos contentes a utilizar expressões e palavras regionais e a falar com sotaque bem marcado. Até o uso do gerúndio, tão característico do sul de Portugal, já começa a ser visto como uma forma grosseira ou pouco elegante de falar, denota falta de estudos, de formação e até uma certa tacanhez.
Penso que há uma tendência para uma uniformização cada vez maior dos sotaques tendendo todos nós para um sotaque que é veiculado pelos grandes meios de comunicação, que se situam invarialvelmente em Lisboa ou nas suas imediações.
Infelizmente muita coisa interessante se perde neste processo mas acho que é um sinal dos tempos: cada vez somos todos mais iguais uns aos outros, quer na linguagem, quer nos hábitos, na maneira de vestir, etc. " 

Lamento ler isso Alentugano. Infelizmente penso que o mesmo se passe em maior ou menor escala um pouco por todo o país. Zonas mais rurais e recônditas continuam a ser as maiores resistentes a esse fenómeno. No entanto, nem que seja pela cantilena que subsiste, um Alentejano ainda se vai identificando logo após um par de frases. 


Pegando agora no comentário de Carfer:

"Recordo-me de que, quando era criança, quando a rádio e a nascente televisão já começavam a provocar '_estragos_' em muitas tradições, eu identificava facilmente um lisboeta pelo '_u_' breve final em '_frio_' (que hoje ouço pouco)"

Olhe que eu continuo a identificar facilmente um lisboeta pelo "freew" por oposição ao "free-oo" que se sente no resto do país.


----------



## caelum

Olá, gente.

Vou a Portugal em março e fico com a preocupação que não me vão a entender se não modular o meu sotaque, porque aprendi o português do Brasil. Sigo tentando me acostumar ao sotaque europeu com bastante suceso, porém preocupo-me com não ser entendido ao eu falar. Então, a minha pergunta: devo-me ficar preocupando/tentando de modular a minha forma de falar?

Obrigado


----------



## pfaa09

Olá, caelum.
Não se preocupe com o seu sotaque, em Portugal não há qualquer problema em entender o português brasileiro. Estamos muito familiarizados com o sotaque, com muitas das expressões e designações usadas pelo português do Brasil. Desde que me lembro sempre houve telenovelas brasileiras, a começar pela "escrava Isaura", que aliás, está agora a passar aqui numa versão mais moderna. Isto para dizer que não se deve preocupar. Desejo-lhe uma boa estadia aqui em Portugal.

Para o ajudar, deixo-lhe aqui alguns termos que poderão ser úteis:
Português de Portugal e português do Brasil: algumas diferenças curiosas | VortexMag


----------



## jazyk

A lista tem alguns erros, por exemplo, dinheiro e grana, presunto e bacon, confusão e bagunça, olá e oi, etc.


----------



## caelum

Obrigado pelo desejo e pela lista. Imagino-me que onde posso experimentar problemas seria nos âmbitos rurais, ou as telenovelas brasileiras disfrutam-se em todo canto do vosso país?


----------



## Tony100000

Que eu saiba, as novelas brasileiras fazem sucesso em todo o país, caso contrário, já tinham parado de as transmitir. Logo, a maior parte da população deve conhecer o sotaque. Curiosamente, mais fácil entenderiam um português-brasileiro do que um português-madeirense / açoriano, e estes dois últimos pertencem a Portugal.


----------



## pfaa09

jazyk said:


> A lista tem alguns erros


Aqui fica mais uma ajuda:
Lista de diferenças lexicais entre versões da língua portuguesa – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre


----------



## gato radioso

Conclusão: os não nativos nunca poderemos falar *bem* -seja isto o que for-, havendo tantas variantes, nuances, sotaques...  senão uma mixtura, um registo artificioso e pouco natural.


----------



## Tony100000

Não necessariamente. Posso dar o exemplo da Daniela Ruah. Ela entra no NCIS: Los Angeles, interpretando Kensi Blye, e ela fala bastante bem, fluentemente, inglês-americano. Poderia facilmente passar por uma nativa. E, com certeza, existirão muitas mais pessoas com as mesmas aptidões.


----------



## gato radioso

Tony100000 said:


> Não necessariamente. Posso dar o exemplo da Daniela Ruah. Ela entra no NCIS: Los Angeles, interpretando Kensi Blye, e ela fala bastante bem, fluentemente, inglês-americano. Poderia facilmente passar por uma nativa. E, com certeza, existirão muitas mais pessoas com as mesmas aptidões.



Claro! O que eu dizia era que uma língua implica entrar num caminho que nunca acaba... nunca podes dizer realmente que a dominas. Eis parte do seu encanto.... embora isto possa deprimir um pouco.


----------



## caelum

Tony100000 said:


> Que eu saiba, as novelas brasileiras fazem sucesso em todo o país, caso contrário, já tinham parado de as transmitir. Logo, a maior parte da população deve conhecer o sotaque. Curiosamente, mais fácil entenderiam um português-brasileiro do que um português-madeirense / açoriano, e estes dois últimos pertencem a Portugal.



Isso é muito interessante e curioso. Afortunadamente, o fato que já falava o francês e, especialmente, o espanhol preparou-me para esse tipo de diferência nos sotaques, e como eu disse, tenho passado muito tempo ultimamente acostumando-me ao sotaque europeu, então hei de poder clarificar no sotaque deles se for necessário. O único problema é que quando ponho-me a falar como europeu, tenho que me esforçar não somente pra falar o que quero expressar, mas também como eu quero falar.

Bom, muito brigado de novo. Vou parar de me preocupar


----------

